# So I've been seeing House Centipedes...



## The Atomic Ass (Jul 14, 2011)

They usually come out when I'm playing rave music, with their pacifiers and LSD. 

This guy right here:


----------



## That_One_Person (Jul 14, 2011)

Well so much for sleeping tonight anyway.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jul 14, 2011)

See my profile pic.

EDIT: Rep, because I love the little bastards.


----------



## tuneinrecords (Jul 14, 2011)

Yeah, I get the occasional one. When I buy a pack of 50 or 100 CDS, I take the plastic cover part and trap bugs in them before I set them free outside. I take pictures and up close video of them. The legs on these guys are fun to watch. They kind of do the wave. You see a little ripple go through them every once in a while, even when they're not walking around. It's tough to get some up close pics of bugs. It's challenging, but I like it. I used to haaaate bugs as a kid, but I've made my peace with them and do my best to set them free outside rather than killing them. Mosquitos and ticks are a different story.


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 14, 2011)

I frickin' hate those things. I grew up in Michigan before I came out to California, and I saw those things all the time. None of them in California. I don't miss them at all.


----------



## Jontain (Jul 14, 2011)

in england, we get ants.....


----------



## squid-boy (Jul 14, 2011)

I only see Human Centipedes.


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Jul 14, 2011)

squid-boy said:


> I only see Human Centipedes.


They must fucking own at guitar.


----------



## Edika (Jul 14, 2011)

I HATE centipedes and hate them even more after I saw a documentary about insects in the Amazon. There was this huge centipede that was almost a meter that could hold a metallic pincher of that size closed. If you stepped on it, it would double up and sting your leg with some kind of fucking poison. 

I say kill them all with fire!!!!


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jul 14, 2011)

Edika said:


> I HATE centipedes and hate them even more after I saw a documentary about insects in the Amazon. There was this huge centipede that was almost a meter that could hold a metallic pincher of that size closed. If you stepped on it, it would double up and sting your leg with some kind of fucking poison.
> 
> I say kill them all with fire!!!!


House centipedes are very different from those centipedes 

They're cute little balls of death (that can't kill you).


----------



## jymellis (Jul 14, 2011)

we have them in my house also. my wife and kids absolutely hate them. house centipedes eat spiders and are considered good luck to have in your home in some cultures.

also if you dont want them in your house. best thing to do (safely if you have kids or pets) is to sprinkle diatomacious earth around the perimiter of your house foundation. along any doorways to basements, under sinks etc.

the stuff works on almost all crawling insects. its basically crushed up sea shells. to you and me its looks and feels like baby powder. its tasteless, has no smell and is NOT a poison. what happens is the molecules of the diatomacious earth are very small and very sharp. its small and sharp enough that it actually slices up the bugs endo skeleton and the bleed to death. works on ants ,centipedes, etc. 

its funny to sprinkle just a small amount on an ant trail. they will try to crawl over it at forst, then they start freaking the fook out lol. the ones that touch it writhe around in pain like if you had just run through huge broken fields of glass.

you can buy it at walmart.lowes. or any lawn and garden shop

http://www.google.com/products/cata...a=X&ei=P98eTv6SNerw0gH7vZSWAw&ved=0CHkQ8wIwAQ#


----------



## synrgy (Jul 14, 2011)

I see these things on occasion at my place.

I won't post any images, but I'll say that I'd rather see one of these things than the centipedes we used to get when I lived in Hawaii.


----------



## anthonyfaso (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## SirMyghin (Jul 14, 2011)

A house centipedes, used to have a lot of them before I was on a 10th floor apartment here. We had a 2" in the tub of the last place (seriesly 2")


----------



## Dead Undead (Jul 14, 2011)

^Apparently they like tubs. That's where I saw my first one.

Never seen em down here, but have seen them farther up north. Creepy little things that scare me shitless but never cease fascinate me.
But the biggest annoyance like that down here is the damn palmetto bugs.


----------



## Xaios (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## Customisbetter (Jul 14, 2011)

They startle me when i first see them but i usually just let them be. Spiders on the other hand...


----------



## synrgy (Jul 14, 2011)

Customisbetter said:


> Spiders on the other hand...


----------



## Cabinet (Jul 14, 2011)

Customisbetter said:


> Spiders on the other hand...


----------



## pink freud (Jul 14, 2011)

At this point I'd welcome any insect that takes care of Indian Meal Moths. I've checked all my rice/pasta/flour and they didn't come from that...


----------



## sage (Jul 14, 2011)

If we get those in Vancouver, I haven't seen one yet. We do get the Giant House Spider and the "I look like the world's biggest mosquito, but am actually totally harmless" guys. Had one with a 4" wingspan last year.


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Jul 14, 2011)

sage said:


> "I look like the world's biggest mosquito, but am actually totally harmless" guys.



What the fuck are these things? I see them all the time, and they look like monster mosquitoes.


----------



## synrgy (Jul 14, 2011)

sage said:


> If we get those in Vancouver, I haven't seen one yet. We do get the Giant House Spider and the "I look like the world's biggest mosquito, but am actually totally harmless" guys. Had one with a 4" wingspan last year.



Ah yes, the crane fly. We had tons of those where I lived in southern Delaware. My mom used to joke that they had to get clearance from Dover AFB before they could land. Unfortunately, they don't actually eat mosquitoes, as one of their common names tries to imply.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jul 14, 2011)

synrgy said:


> Ah yes, the crane fly. We had tons of those where I lived in southern Delaware. My mom used to joke that they had to get clearance from Dover AFB before they could land. Unfortunately, they don't actually eat mosquitoes, as one of their common names tries to imply.



Mosquito eaters don't eat mosquitos? The world I grewed up in is gone...



synrgy said:


>



I spent about 1 minute looking for a spider in that pictures.....


----------



## synrgy (Jul 14, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> Mosquito eaters don't eat mosquitos? The world I grewed up in is gone...



I felt pretty let down when I found out, too. The larvae occasionally eat mosquito larvae, but that's about as far as it gets. The adults apparently don't eat *at all*. They just mate (if they're lucky) then die. Kinda enviable, in a way. 




> I spent about 1 minute looking for a spider in that pictures.....



You'd find it under the rock if you could lift it. The only good spider is a dead spider.


----------



## Norsemanusa (Jul 14, 2011)

Hey guys,I'm new here and introduced myself in the 
Newbie" section.
But yeah I'm a freak,I love nature and all her little critters.
I'm the guy sitting in the garage drinking beer with buddies and a spider,centipede,rolley polley or any other critter comes along I scoop them up and put them in a safe spot from someones boot.
However I would not really dig it if this dude decided to crawl across my upper lip in the middle of the night.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jul 14, 2011)

synrgy said:


> You'd find it under the rock if you could lift it. The only good spider is a dead spider.




I don't tend to kill spiders, I leave them be. I have a sort of catch and release policy for various other insects. The only things I kill are mosquittos, black flies (fortunately not where I live now, they are a plague where I am from) and wasps. I really hate wasps, solitary hunter wasp that is likely to not bug you or not, you are in my house = dead wasp. They have a habit to do things like drive by sting me in the neck/spinal chord/fly up my shorts while biking and near sting my arse... etc.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jul 14, 2011)

I tend to leave the spiders alone. They eat the flies, and flies bug the shit out of me. It's the flies that buzz around my face and land on my monitor, not the spiders. If the spiders _did_ do that, shit would go *down*.




Once I was done screaming like a little girl.


----------



## Skanky (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm totally with you on wasps. Those guys get no mercy from me, inside or outside. They'll sting you just for shits and giggles, and they can come back and sting you again!

The only other critter that I kill on sight are brown recluses, which really like it in my house for some reason. Yeah, I know they're pretty friendly, but I don't fancy getting a nasty bite from those dudes. 

Oh yeah - and mosquitoes. Screw you all.

The rest - including beetles, spiders, centipedes, etc.... you're ok with me. Just do your thing outside my house please. 


BTW, spiders are pretty awesome.
Jumping Spider Goes to a Photo Session (15 Pictures) | Village Of Joy


----------



## synrgy (Jul 14, 2011)

I've actually been consciously working on my arachnophobia for the last few years. In my current apartment where I've been since October of 2009, I've managed to safely escort a hand full of spiders outside with the use of a glass and a random flat object to hold under or on top of the glass as a temporary/removable 'seal'. The thing is, the only other bugs I get are either stink bugs or roaches, and the spiders don't help me out with either of those, so they serve no purpose in my apartment other than to scare the bejesus out of me. To make matters worse, all the ones that I do just leave to hang out wherever they are end up dying of starvation after a few days to a week or so. It makes me wish I could reason with them. "Hey, spider dude. There's no food here. You're wasting your time, and you'll die if you stay here. Go somewhere else."

Unfortunately for the spiders, there have been far more killings than escorts. If it's anywhere above my head when I spot it, IT MUST DIE. My ceiling is kinda like a graveyard of spider carcasses, which I leave in place to serve as warnings to the other spiders. 

Anyway, the thing with having a phobia is that there's no logic to it. I don't *rationally* fear spiders. I can't explain why they terrify me. They just do. If there's one near (or on) me, as soon as I see it my skin turns a few shades whiter and my muscles tense up. I wish I could control the reaction, but I seem unable.


----------



## Dead Undead (Jul 14, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> I don't tend to kill spiders, I leave them be. I have a sort of catch and release policy for various other insects. The only things I kill are mosquittos, black flies (fortunately not where I live now, they are a plague where I am from) and wasps. I really hate wasps, solitary hunter wasp that is likely to not bug you or not, you are in my house = dead wasp. They have a habit to do things like drive by sting me in the neck/spinal chord/fly up my shorts while biking and near sting my arse... etc.








And here in Jawja it's the damn no-see-ums that really suck. Them and the mosquitoes, ticks, horse flies, earwigs, palmetto bugs, brown recluses, black widows, and countless other nuisances...


----------



## nostealbucket (Jul 14, 2011)

Cabinet said:


>



 Why is that man so happy on the phone with.... his hand.... near... his................ genitals. 


I'm in your windows. Watchin u masturbate to cheap phone secks.


----------



## Severance (Jul 14, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> I don't tend to kill spiders, I leave them be. I have a sort of catch and release policy for various other insects. The only things I kill are mosquittos, black flies (fortunately not where I live now, they are a plague where I am from) and wasps. I really hate wasps, solitary hunter wasp that is likely to not bug you or not, you are in my house = dead wasp. They have a habit to do things like drive by sting me in the neck/spinal chord/fly up my shorts while biking and near sting my arse... etc.


 

I totally feel you I have a rediculously irational hatred for wasps. The other day I walked behind my shed to grab some brick to fill in a hole where my dogs had dug up on our fenceline. Immediately upon coming within 10 feet of this huge nest I get stung right in the fucking ear(shit just now healed up 2 weeks later). The wasps though did not put into account that I wasn't running away like a little bitch but I was infact going inside to put on a hoodie, some long pants, gloves, covering my face with a tshirt and grabbing my wasp poison. I went back outside and unleashed what will probly be described to the young wasplings progenated by the survivors(if there were any) as Armeggedon. It really is freeing to see all those wasps just dieing while they're trying to sting you to no avail.

Also IMO if any dangerous insects come into my house they are invading my territory and my living space and they must die before they can bite me or my family.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jul 14, 2011)

^^^

Got to roast a few nests with that sort of stuff when I did furniture moves/maintenance/window washing at the university. Strangely satisfying indeed. I love that wasp picture, I knew it was only a matter of time but I am cool with that. 

Can't blame brown recluse either, I hear they are quite venomous (not the deadly kind but the holy shit ow kind).


----------



## Xaios (Jul 14, 2011)

We don't really have a large variety of bugs here, although our mosquitos do get prodigiously large. Of course we get the occasional wasp or black fly or spiders, but they're not terribly prolific.

In Kelowna, though, we had crane flies, earwigs, potato bugs, water bugs, huge stink bugs, wasps, hornets... really, we had a million different kinds of bugs.


----------



## Xaios (Jul 14, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> Can't blame brown recluse either, I hear they are quite venomous (not the deadly kind but the holy shit ow kind).



Not quite. Brown Recluse Spider venom has the capability to cause necrosis.


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Jul 14, 2011)

PyramidSmasher said:


> What the fuck are these things? I see them all the time, and they look like monster mosquitoes.


Male mosquitoes. The small ones that bite are female.


----------



## anthonyfaso (Jul 14, 2011)

I came home from work today and started changing. I had my pants halfway off when this huge wasp just flies at me. I start to run, but I forgot about my pants situation and landed face first, butt up in the air on the floor. Luckily, the wasp spared me.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm waiting for someone to post a pic of a camel spider


----------



## Dead Undead (Jul 14, 2011)

^That's just cruel...

EDIT:


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Jul 14, 2011)

Dead Undead said:


> ^That's just cruel...
> 
> EDIT:



AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH!!!!!!

Wow...thats just not cool...at all 

I once woke up to the sight of a wolf spider the size of a damn drink coaster directly above me on the ceiling. It then proceeded to drop from the ceiling onto my bed, and I jumped up and let out a very girly scream...the worst part, is that after it fell on my bed i had no idea where it went and never saw it again...that was a tough night...


----------



## SirMyghin (Jul 14, 2011)

Spaceman_Spiff said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH!!!!!!
> 
> Wow...thats just not cool...at all
> 
> I once woke up to the sight of a wolf spider the size of a damn drink coaster directly above me on the ceiling. It then proceeded to drop from the ceiling onto my bed, and I jumped up and let out a very girly scream...the worst part, is that after it fell on my bed i had no idea where it went and never saw it again...that was a tough night...



Under your pillow, waiting, even now.


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Jul 14, 2011)

Dead Undead said:


> ^That's just cruel...
> 
> EDIT:


Is that the redneck of the spider world?


----------



## leandroab (Jul 14, 2011)

anthonyfaso said:


>



EXACTLY my reaction.


----------



## Cabinet (Jul 15, 2011)

Xaios said:


> Not quite. Brown Recluse Spider venom has the capability to cause necrosis.



Just scrape up that dead skin cell and gunk throw it in a blender pour it in a smoothie and go to town


----------



## tuneinrecords (Jul 15, 2011)

synrgy said:


> Without spiders I'd think there would be waaay more bugs to bug everyone.


----------



## tuneinrecords (Jul 15, 2011)

Severance said:


> I totally feel you I have a rediculously irational hatred for wasps. The other day I walked behind my shed to grab some brick to fill in a hole where my dogs had dug up on our fenceline. Immediately upon coming within 10 feet of this huge nest I get stung right in the fucking ear(shit just now healed up 2 weeks later). The wasps though did not put into account that I wasn't running away like a little bitch but I was infact going inside to put on a hoodie, some long pants, gloves, covering my face with a tshirt and grabbing my wasp poison. I went back outside and unleashed what will probly be described to the young wasplings progenated by the survivors(if there were any) as Armeggedon. It really is freeing to see all those wasps just dieing while they're trying to sting you to no avail.
> 
> Also IMO if any dangerous insects come into my house they are invading my territory and my living space and they must die before they can bite me or my family.



I totally understand protecting your home and loved ones from dangerous bugs. 


The best time to spray any nest of wasps, hornets, etc.. is at sundown. That is when they all return to the nest for the night. Get 'em all in one shot.


----------



## tuneinrecords (Jul 15, 2011)

jymellis said:


> we have them in my house also. my wife and kids absolutely hate them. house centipedes eat spiders and are considered good luck to have in your home in some cultures.
> 
> also if you dont want them in your house. best thing to do (safely if you have kids or pets) is to sprinkle diatomacious earth around the perimiter of your house foundation. along any doorways to basements, under sinks etc.
> 
> ...



Now that you mention it, down by my front door I witnessed and video taped a centipede vs spider death match. I've got to find the video of this. It could be anywhere and I have so many hard drives full of shit. 

Another time while grilling there was this huge awesome web by my front door. I witnessed not one, but two male spiders having sex with the webstress and both got trapped and eaten up. I can see why people are grossed out by spiders. 

About the bug killer stuff - I don't want any bug poison around my house, but if you've got a big bug problem, I can see the point. However, I bet bugs are less harmless than the chemicals involved in bug killer stuff. If it kills anything it can't be good for us too I cringe at the thought of how much cancer has come about from insecticides and lawn treatment chemicals. 

One last comment. When I was in high school I remember waking up before my alarm went off, rubbing my eyes and falling back to sleep. When my alarm did go off, I felt something crusty on my face. It was a dead spider. I got out of bed quick that day. Spiders love to crawl into little spaces - open mouths maybe noses? groooooossss!


----------



## tuneinrecords (Jul 15, 2011)

All this bug talk is bringing back all sorts of bug memories. 

I grew up in a wooded area in north western NJ and back at some point maybe 1994 or so we had the 17 year locusts. From 4am to 4pm, it sounded like a a huge generator humming all around you. These guys were chomping away on the leaves all summer. By the end of the summer they started to all die. Now these aren't your ordinary insects. They are huuuuge and juicy. The car windshields would be covered in guts. I'm not kidding. They were all over the driveway and ground. You'd step on them and they'd squish and you'd be like fn gross man! I was walking barefoot, helping my brother bring in equipment after a gig and one got onto my foot. I couldn't shake it off. They have suction cup feet or something. As I shook my foot, I could feel the weight of the thing. I had to have my brother take it off for me I was so grossed out. 

And finally, a couple summers ago at the same house, I took pics and videos of bugs I've never seen before or since. After doing research I found out they were called wheel bugs (because of the wheel shaped dino ridge on their backs) and are the largest assassin bugs in North America.. They looked like little dinosaurs. Maybe 3 to 4 inches long. I've got to get these pictures up for people to see. They have a long stinger that they tuck into a pouch on their chest and it's known to cause extreme pain. I'm glad I didn't try handling one because I didn't know that at the time. I also found out that they basically sit on plants and snipe at other bugs, hence the name assassin bug.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jul 15, 2011)

holy shit.. if theres one fear I have in life, worse than heights or even failure, is fucking centipedes.. 

Its to the point where I dont think I could live in any region that has them. If I saw one in my house i'd fuckin get on a plane asap or something.. Spiders and etc im ok with, but centipedes just creep the fuck out of me.

Thats what I love about Canada (eastern Canada anyways), I been living kinda sloppy lately leaving plates on my basement bedroom floor, but ive yet to see any ants or any bugs so far this whole summer or past year even. I had a spider drop from the ceiling every few months but they are tiny so not too bad, but nothing else. 

Fuck I would actually consider moving to like the Yukon or Alaska or somewhere with frozen soil, just to avoid bugs as much as possible. But Centipedes are too much.


----------



## tuneinrecords (Jul 15, 2011)

NickCormier said:


> holy shit.. if theres one fear I have in life, worse than heights or even failure, is fucking centipedes..
> 
> Its to the point where I dont think I could live in any region that has them. If I saw one in my house i'd fuckin get on a plane asap or something.. Spiders and etc im ok with, but centipedes just creep the fuck out of me.
> 
> ...




For you I would advise to never never move to Florida or Louisiana. Biggest bugs I've ever seen. I guess they have all year to grow up nice and big.


----------



## Edika (Jul 15, 2011)

highlordmugfug said:


> House centipedes are very different from those centipedes
> 
> They're cute little balls of death (that can't kill you).



Yeah I know, but I was freaked out by centipedes before seeing that documentary. You can imagine my reaction afterwards. And they were depicted as very friendly characters in cartoons...

(Just to bring the thread back to its original theme, centipedes the hidden horror )


----------



## Dead Undead (Jul 15, 2011)

tuneinrecords said:


> All this bug talk is bringing back all sorts of bug memories.
> 
> I grew up in a wooded area in north western NJ and back at some point maybe 1994 or so we had the 17 year locusts. From 4am to 4pm, it sounded like a a huge generator humming all around you. These guys were chomping away on the leaves all summer. By the end of the summer they started to all die. Now these aren't your ordinary insects. They are huuuuge and juicy. The car windshields would be covered in guts. I'm not kidding. They were all over the driveway and ground. You'd step on them and they'd squish and you'd be like fn gross man! I was walking barefoot, helping my brother bring in equipment after a gig and one got onto my foot. I couldn't shake it off. They have suction cup feet or something. As I shook my foot, I could feel the weight of the thing. I had to have my brother take it off for me I was so grossed out.



Cicadas?






I've had the pleasure of witnessing one of them sort of molt out of its shell. Really cool to watch.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jul 15, 2011)

Dead Undead said:


> Cicadas?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The are surprisingly green at first eh? At least one I saw. Freaking buzz saws though.


----------



## Xaios (Jul 15, 2011)

NickCormier said:


> Fuck I would actually consider moving to like the *Yukon* or Alaska or somewhere with frozen soil, just to avoid bugs as much as possible. But Centipedes are too much.



Do it up, duder. I could use a partner in crime.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jul 15, 2011)

The Atomic Ass said:


> Male mosquitoes. The small ones that bite are female.


 
Nah dude, I think he was talking about Crane Flies, or as my family calls them, Skeeter Eaters:






It's so disappointing to learn that they don't actually eat mosquitos. In fact, according the the infallible source of knowledge that is Wikipedia: "Adult crane flies feed on nectar or they do not feed at all; once they become adults, most crane fly species exist as adults only to mate and die."

Metal.


----------



## Infamous Impact (Jul 15, 2011)

Ugh I remember when there were cicadas everywhere a few years ago. Shit was LOUD.


----------



## tuneinrecords (Jul 15, 2011)

Dead Undead said:


> Cicadas?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I stand corrected. They were the 17 year cicadas, not locust. Thanks! I think we're just about due for the next batch.


----------



## synrgy (Jul 15, 2011)

NickCormier said:


> Thats what I love about Canada (eastern Canada anyways), I been living kinda sloppy lately leaving plates on my basement bedroom floor, but ive yet to see any ants or any bugs so far this whole summer or past year even. I had a spider drop from the ceiling every few months but they are tiny so not too bad, but nothing else.



You can take some of the crapload of rather large ants that have been storming my girlfriend's place in Lanark, ON if you'd like.


----------



## Skanky (Jul 15, 2011)

Enjoy


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jul 16, 2011)

Skanky said:


> Enjoy


----------



## MikeH (Jul 16, 2011)

Welp, fuck your house.


----------



## Cabinet (Jul 16, 2011)

Speaking of cicadas anyone ever try frying them and eating them? I've always wanted to try that.


----------



## Dead Undead (Jul 16, 2011)

Cabinet said:


> Speaking of cicadas anyone ever try frying them and eating them? I've always wanted to try that.



Not cicadas but I do know fried grasshopper isn't bad. I can also say that mealworms tossed in chili powder is pretty good.


EDIT:
I do want to try these:






http://www.thinkgeek.com/caffeine/wacky-edibles/e1b4/


----------



## mot666 (Jul 17, 2011)

thems be crazy bugs. i didnt realise they were centipedes, i found two dead ones when moving house years ago. i thought they were aliens.


----------



## The Grief Hole (Jul 17, 2011)

Cabinet said:


> Speaking of cicadas anyone ever try frying them and eating them? I've always wanted to try that.



Yeah. I had some fried with garlic in Burma. Very good snack. 

Mind you I love garlic.


----------



## shredguitar7 (Jul 17, 2011)

this thread ruined my boner...


----------



## dantejayg85 (Jul 18, 2011)

mot666 said:


> thems be crazy bugs. i didnt realise they were centipedes, i found two dead ones when moving house years ago. *i thought they were aliens.*



Or Demons.....we have these in my house been livin here 15 years and still have never gotten used to them, it was so bad at one point i kept a propane torch in my bathroom and burned them to death while laughing maniacally.....my wife thought I was nuts for a few days needless to say lol


----------



## Nile (Jul 18, 2011)

dantejayg85 said:


> Or Demons.....we have these in my house been livin here 15 years and still have never gotten used to them, it was so bad at one point i kept a propane torch in my bathroom and burned them to death while laughing maniacally.....my wife thought I was nuts for a few days needless to say lol


I love you.
Edit: Had one on me, promptly set my pants on fire.


----------



## Skanky (Jul 19, 2011)




----------



## Nile (Jul 19, 2011)

Skanky said:


> *Evil little fucker*


 
Is that a jumping spider?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 19, 2011)

I hate cranefies, they just aim for my face. I hate them and wasps. Spiders and moths are the only other thing we get, which I release outside.


----------



## pink freud (Jul 19, 2011)

Skanky said:


> *jumping spider*



So cute


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jul 19, 2011)

This is going to turn into my giant evil bug picture thread...


----------



## Skanky (Jul 19, 2011)

highlordmugfug said:


> This is going to turn into my giant evil bug picture thread...




Well, you were partially correct.


----------



## tuneinrecords (Jul 20, 2011)

Here is the album cover for my old now defunct band Coma Ghost. This photo of the two doggy style flies began my fascination with....... bug porn! haha, no really, it started me off into a whole new direction with my photography and video work. My brother helped me out with the layout in photoshop.


----------



## Korngod (Jul 20, 2011)

goddammit i couldnt read half the posts in here because i had to speed scroll past some of those pics. 

when it comes to bugs, Palmetto bugs/ larger roaches can fuck right off.


----------



## Dead Undead (Jul 20, 2011)

Korngod said:


> goddammit i couldnt read half the posts in here because i had to speed scroll past some of those pics.
> 
> when it comes to bugs, Palmetto bugs/ larger roaches can fuck right off.



You must love it here in the south then, huh?  They're fucking everywhere


----------



## Strobe (Jul 20, 2011)

Dead Undead said:


> You must love it here in the south then, huh?  They're fucking everywhere



Moving to Minnesota in a week and a half. I will not miss most of the bugs.


----------

